# ___ سلسلة صور لأجمــــ!!!ــــل قصور العـــالم .....!!!! غاية الجمال!!!!



## وائل ايراجون (29 يوليو 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_-----_
_بجد بجد بجد الواحد نفسه يبقه عنده قصر من هذه القصور دى.. بس ده طبعا حلم ... وحلم صعب ....بس مش مستحيل .... لذلك .... احلم !.. ولو كان الحلم صعب تحقيقه ...فإذا اردت ان تحقق حلمك يتوجب عليك الثقه القويه فى الله .. والثقه فى النفس ... والعمل الجاد .... حتى تصل الى طموحاتك واحلامك ... وصدقووونى بجد يا جماعه دى مش حاجه صاعبه على قدرة الله عز وجل _
_______
_اسف ان انا طولت عليكوا ... ويا رب الصـــــور تعجبكوا .... وبجد اانا تعبت اوى فى الموضوع ده_
_ويا ريت متنسوش الردود... !!_
__________________​ 

_




_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 

_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_........_
_يا رب تكون عجبتكوا_
_______​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 يوليو 2008)

بجد حـــــــرام بعد ده كله ملقـــيش ردود .... علشان بجد معناويات الواحد بتقل لما يتعبفى حاجه وميلقيش اللى يشجعه على انه يحمل اللى احسن من كده


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 يوليو 2008)

*حرام عليكوا بجد......*

بجد حـــــــرام بعد ده كله ملقـــيش ردود .... علشان بجد معناويات الواحد بتقل لما يتعبفى حاجه وميلقيش اللى يشجعه على انه يحمل اللى احسن من كده.


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (30 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع بالصراحه يتعب يعني كل هالقصور لمين ياترى 
بس الابداع المعماري فيها بصراحه عالي 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل طالبة عراقيه تسلميـــــلى


----------



## أرنوبه (30 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس مشكووووور عليه.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لتقديرك لهذا المجهود أرنوبه ... بجد مشكورررررر جدا ونورتى


----------



## علاء49 (31 يوليو 2008)

شي رائع بس كتير يعقد كل هاالابداع المعماري


----------



## archi_oj (31 يوليو 2008)

حلو كثير وشكرا


----------



## المصمم الراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جداجدا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

شكر ا علاء..... شكرا oj ... وشكرا المصمم الراقى ..ويا رب يكون المره دى الموضوع عجبك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (31 يوليو 2008)

عن جد هاقصور كتير حلوة و مبين انو كتير تعبان بجمع هالصور الحلوة 
و اكيد لو ما كان عندي مشكلة بتسجيل الدخول هاليومين على اسم عضويتي القديم
اكيد كنت مريت و رديت على موضوعك
يا ريت على طول تبقى تدعمنا بمواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

شكــــــــــراً ليكــــــــى جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا .. على زوقك الجميل بشمهندسه دنيا ... وبجد فرحان على ردك


----------



## زهرة السوسن (31 يوليو 2008)

مرحبااا والله القصور جميلة وتاخد العقل وشكلك تعبت حتى جمعتهم يعطيك العافية يا وااائل .........شكرااعلى المجهودات....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

شكــــرا ليكـــى جدا جدا جدا جدا ولتقديرك للموضوع والمجهود اخت زهرة السوسن ... وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (31 يوليو 2008)

المجهود واضح اخي وائل و الصور رائعة و ربنا يوفقك و يساعدك لتثري المنتدى بالمواضيع الأجمل ...........
تشكر جهودك بس ياريت كنت تقسم الصور على موضوعين لأنو صارلي ساعة عم حمل الصور و ما خلصو ا 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال الشرجبي (31 يوليو 2008)

الاخ المهندس وائل المحترم
بعد التحية
الحقيقة مجموعة الصور التي بذلت جهد جبار في جمعها ،هي رائعة جدا جدا ................جدا ،وقد غطت عدة عصور وحضارات ، واقترح عليك لاغناء هذا الموضوع الذي بداتة ان تقوم بتصنيفها ، وتدوين نبذة تاريخية عنها وعن مواقعها ...الخ ،بارك الله فيك وبجهدك الرائع ............... جمال الشرجبي


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

سلمت وسلمت يداك يابشمهندس وائل 
بجد مجهود مشكور جداااا
القصور المودرن عجبتنى اكتر


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووور يا وائل


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا المعماريه نورهان ... شكرا اسراء ... شكرا اخ جمال الشرجبى ... بس اسف انا لو كنت هصنفهم والكلام ده . انا مكنتش خلصت الموشوع الا بعد سنه ...... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

زهرة الخليج2 قال:


> المجهود واضح اخي وائل و الصور رائعة و ربنا يوفقك و يساعدك لتثري المنتدى بالمواضيع الأجمل ...........
> تشكر جهودك بس ياريت كنت تقسم الصور على موضوعين لأنو صارلي ساعة عم حمل الصور و ما خلصو ا
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 

معلش ان شاء الله المره الجايه هبقا اقسمهم ... ومتشكر جدااااااا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## الياس عبد النور (31 يوليو 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
بس بجد مافي شي حلو 
ههههههه
لك عم امزح حلوين 
بس بيت ربنا احلى قصر بالعالم
والي اجمل منو قصورنا الي بالجنه انشاء الله 
مشكوورة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> بس بجد مافي شي حلو
> ههههههه
> لك عم امزح حلوين
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه ... شكرا ليك الياس ومشكوررررر على مرورك الجميل نورت ..:56:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت يا جماعه اللى عند صور لقصور اخرى يا ريت يحطها هنا


----------



## الغليبي (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,احب ان اوجه التحيه الى ادارة المنتدى باتاحة الفرصه لى بان اكون عضوا في هذا المنتدى ,وهذا شرف كبير لي ,واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## احمد توني (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## samioy (10 أغسطس 2008)

القصور التى لها طابع تاريخي لا تروقني مع الشكر لتميزك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك اخ احمد تونى .....وفعلا samioy انا بردو مش بحب القصور ذات الطابع التاريخى بس مش منى كده انى مبحبهمش كلهم لالا انا مبحبش بعض منهم وهناك قصور ذات طابع تاريخى وقمة فى الجمال.... وشكرا ليكوا مره اخره


----------



## امةالرحمن (15 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم ارزقني قصورا في الجنة
مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم امين امة الرحمن .... لا شكر على واجب ... ومشكوره على مرورك


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (15 أغسطس 2008)

صور ممتازة 
والله بتفتح نفسنا يا م/وائل
ربنا يرزقنا واياك نعيم الدنيا والاخرة انشاء الله


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (16 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ وائل اتمنى ان تحقق احلامك...واولها رضا الله والوالدين
قصور جميلة ولاند سكيب اجمل........
ولا تستغرب عندما ترسل مشاركة في احدى المرات فيطلع عليها كثيرون وما فيهم واحد يكلف خاطره ويكتب
اوحتى شكرا........


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (16 أغسطس 2008)

قصور جميلة ولاند سكيب اجمل.........
مشكور يا اخ وائل.....
ولا تستغرب اذا ارسلت في احد المرات مشاركة فيطلع عليها كثيرون وما فيهم واحد يكلف خاطره ويكتب اي تعليق


----------



## عمر غالي (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي وائل على المجهود
الصور جميلة جدا.والموضوع ممتاز
ننتظرك في عمل اخر.وفقك الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا دكتوره معماريه .... شكرا ابو غيث .... شكرا عمر غالى ..... بجد ردودكوا انا محتاجه علشان كده بتحسسونى انى بجد افدتكم وده اللى انا محتاجه مش اكتر وهو ردكوا حتى اتاكد ان الموضوع افادكم .... وشكرا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم الجميله .... تحياتى للجميع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعه اللى عنده صور لقصور تانيه غير اللى انا عارضها يا ريت يتفضل يعرضهلنا هنا علشان نجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من صور القصور


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

صور جميلة تفتح النفس.. الله يهني اصحابها فيها ويحفظها لهم : )
وجزاك الله خير على رفعها لنا .. حبيتهم كلهم بالاخص القلعة اللي على البحيرة ^^

هذه زيادة صور لفيلا واسعة في الولايات المتحدة اتوقع يكون مالكها دونالد ترامب لكن مو اكيدة!!







لا تركزون بالسجاد داخل غلط






المطبخ =\






سينما منزلية .. فكرة ممكنة!!






القبو او موقف السيارات اوعفش زيادةاو .......!!






المدخل






الاطلالة الجميلة : )






لقطة داخلية









ان شاء الله يعجبكم ^^



سلام


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 أغسطس 2008)

بجد صور فى منتهى الروعه .. متشكرين اخت هنادى ....ويا ريت لو عندك تانى متبخليش علينا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه



لا تحزن إذا حجب الله عنك شئ تحبه فأن عطاءه رحمة وحجبه حكمة​
رمضان كريم ....


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وننتظر موضوع اخر عن قصور الخليج


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 أغسطس 2008)

هحاول ان شاء الله انى اعملكوا موضوع عن قصور الخليج بس ادعيلى بس ربنا يقدرنة 
على خدمتكوا وشكرا لمشاركتك اخ وائل


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رائعة جدا شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع 

قصور غاية في الجمال والفن


----------



## زياد الزوز (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا اخي اله يرزقنا من نعيم الجنة


----------



## raghad (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم
مبين انك تعبت لما جمعت الصور وحملتها 
بارك الله فيك
لكن براي خلينا نقنع باللي عندنا لان اكيد اللي يسكنون هذه القصور لديهم مشاكل اكبر من مشاكلنا خلينا نفكر هيج احسن مما نتعب بالاحلام...ههههههههههههه
يارب يوفقك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه ... مش شرط والله اخت رغد 
ولعلمك فى ناس اغنياء كتير سعداء جدا 
والسر فى ذلك هو انهم دائما لم ينسوا ان هناك من يحتاج الى المساعده 
ويراعوا ظروف الاخرين 
ويتقوا الله ويخافوه
وصدقينى انا اعرف اتنين كده 
واصحابى اوى واهلهم بجد ناس محترمين جدا وسعداء وفى ناس كتير اوى بتحبهم 
انا مش بحسد ... هههههههههههههه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اعادة تنشيـــط للموضوع


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## Noor 82 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية عنجد صور بتجنن


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكرا
والله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكــــورين ....
على المـــرور..


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------

